# Memory Lane Show On Google Earth



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 6, 2016)

i was playing around on Google earth and saw the last time it was updated just happened to be during a bike show , kinda gives  a different view and let's those who haven't had the opportunity to be there kinda see the lay out, looks to be spring show this year to me .


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

Very cool! I can see my truck.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 6, 2016)

I was at the summer swap a few years ago and a Google Maps car went by, we all waved, haha


----------

